# diveshaft rubber/coupler



## smoky (Sep 23, 2010)

ok i have a 06 gto i need the fort rubber on the diveshaft is it the same as back my car is a automatic one more thing i have one for a sex speed is that the same its the back one


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

smoky said:


> ok i have a 06 gto i need the fort rubber on the diveshaft is it the same as back my car is a automatic one more thing i have one for a sex speed is that the same its the back one


On a auto the front n back are the same, but not sure about a six speed goat.


----------



## smoky (Sep 23, 2010)

cool thank you i thank you :seeya


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Front and back are the same, auto or stick. 92149040 is the part number for an 05-06. Keep in mind that a new one is just a shade under $160 plus shipping as per GM Parts Direct.


----------



## smoky (Sep 23, 2010)

all good now it was to bad 2 do about 1h.r man old one was bad bad thank you all for the help :seeya:


----------



## InfiniteReality (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the information, just what I need to replace mine since it has tears in it. Sucks it's so much but may as well replace it before I have issues.


----------

